# Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz



## BERND2000 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich mache mir Momentan Gedanken was vernünftiger Aalbesatz ist.
 Aber ich bin überrascht, wie unsicher ich da bin und wie wenig man im Netz findet. 
 Ich hätte jetzt 0,1 - 0,2 Kg/ha Glasaal oder 40 - 100 Farmaale angedacht.
 Sehe ich halt Gewässerbezogen.

 Auch die empfohlenen Mengen je HA/Jahr sind doch schon sehr verschieden.

 Ich stelle hier mal zwei Vorschläge vor.

 Aalversandstelle:
 Glasaal 1Kg auf 7 ha/Jahr
 Farmaal 2-3 Kg ha/Jahr

 N.R.W, in "Leitlinie zum Fischbesatz in N.R.W"
 Stillgewässer   5 - 20 Farmaale ha/Jahr
 Flüsse           10 - 40 Farmaale ha/Jahr

 Weiter Empfehlungen gibt es recht viele, aber schon diese beiden weichen enorm von einander ab.
 Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn oft noch viel mehr besetzt wird.
 Würde gerne mal erfahren was Ihr da noch an Quellen habt.
 Oder auch, was Ihr meint was für einen breiten Fluss oder einen Baggersee angemessener "guter" Aalbesatz ist.

 I


----------



## jens_z (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Habe zu dem Thema gerade noch eine kurzen Artikel in der F&F gelesen welcher mich nachdenklich stimmt, ob Aalbesatz mit Glas- oder Farmaalen überhaupt snvoll oder gar vertretbar ist.

Laut diesem Artikel überleben nur ca. 60% der gefangenen Aale die Prozedur des Fangens/der Aufzucht/des Transports.

Wenn man das so liest, stellt sich mir ernsthaft die Frage ob es nicht besser ware, die Tieren ihren Weg von der Küste in die Flüsse selbst finden zu lassen.

Aber ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich mich mit der Thematik wenig bis gar nicht auskenne. Von daher ist dies nur als Gedanknanstoß zu werten.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Sneep (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Hallo,

@ jens_z

hat die F&F denn auch geschrieben, wie hoch in % die Mortalität der Aale ist, die von Frankreich bis nach Köln selber schwimmen müssen?

Nur dann kann ich nach Vergleich dieser Zahlen entscheiden ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.

@ Bend 2000

Ich habe weder Erfahrungswerte beim Aal, noch kenne ich Untersuchungen die zu dem Thema etwas hergeben.

Ich kenne aber die Autoren der NRW Empfehlung, durch die Bank erfahrene Fischereibiologen, die wissen was sie tun. Ich halte deren  Mengen für angemessen. Grundsätzlich liegen deren Besatzmengen jeweils am unteren Ende der Skala.
Das hat ihnen viel Kritik eingebracht.

Die  Besatzempfehlungen gehen von Bestandsstützungen  und Wiederansiedelungen von Fischen aus. Z.B. bei fehlenden Laichgebieten oder blockierten Wanderrouten. Die Vereine kalkulieren den Besatz, der nötig ist, um 1.000 Mann am Baggersee ausreichend mit Fisch zu versorgen. Das man da zu unterschiedlichen  Zahlen kommt, darf nicht verwundern.

Was die Aalversandstelle betrifft, auch französische Winzer behaupten immer wieder, dass Rotwein gesund ist.

SneeP


----------



## spezi.aale (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ jens_z
> 
> ...




tzzztztztzzz.... keine ahnung und los quatschen ,.. "natürlich" ist kein Besatz notwendig.
|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> tzzztztztzzz.... keine ahnung und los quatschen ,.. "natürlich" ist kein Besatz notwendig.
> |wavey:


 
 Ich lese aus dem Beitrag von Sneep etwas ganz anderes.

 Etwas zu zugeben, oder auch zu schreiben das man nur wenig weiß und eher geringem Besatzzahlen glauben schenkt, ist sicher besser,.. *als planlos auf Masse beim Besatz zu machen...*

 Ich fand nicht viel, Sneep auch nicht und sonst gab es keine weiteren Betrachtungen oder Meinungen.

 Aber es scheint leider auch insgesamt nur wenig Interesse zu bestehen sich mit so etwas wie Aalbesatz zu beschäftigen.
Vermutlich ist Aalbesatz noch viel zu billig.


----------



## Red Baron (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

@ Spezi.aale
Und wie bekommst du dann Aale in die Flüsse, die immer noch total verbaut sind mit diesen verfluchten Wasserkraftwerken?

Da wandert kein Aal mehr hin, obwohl die das gerne möchten. Die schaffen es gegen die Turbinen nicht und die so genannten Aufstiegshilfen sind ein besserer Witz, schon mal gesehen??? Der Fisch geht gegen die Strömung aufwärts, nicht über die kleinen "Nebenrinnsale"!


Und was zu viel ist?? Es kann gar nicht zu viel sein, da viele Aale beim Abwandern ins Laichgebiet ebenfalls die Wasserkraftwerke nicht überstehen. Und besser zu viele Aale in den Bächen mit der Chance abwachsen und laichen zu können, als nur Glasaale auf dem Teller unserer asiatischen Freunde.

Der Aal steht schon auf der roten Liste!

edit: Die Frage ist, was das Gewässer und die anderen Fischarten darin vertragen. ein Forellenbach sicherlich weniger als die Brassenregion.


----------



## Sneep (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> tzzztztztzzz.... keine ahnung und los quatschen ,.. "natürlich" ist kein Besatz notwendig.
> |wavey:



[FONT=&quot]Meinst du jetzt meinen Beitrag oder deine Zeile?

Wenn es deine Bemerkung auch in einer Ausführung mit Argumenten gibt, bin ich gerne bereit mit dir darüber  zu diskutieren. Dafür sollte mein Erfahrungshorizont noch reichen. 

Da du "losgequatscht" hast, müsstest  du ja gemäß deiner These Ahnung haben. 
Dann kannst du Bernd und mir sicher Zahlen und Quellen nennen, die deine Aussage belegen.

Ich lass mich mal überraschen.[/FONT]

sneep


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Eventuell kann ich euch diese Woche genaue Zahlen nennen.
 Hab gehört wir bekommen Aalbesatz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Mein Verein besetzt jährlich mit ca. 2kg Farmaal pro ha Fließgewässer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> tzzztztztzzz.... keine ahnung und los quatschen ,.. "natürlich" ist kein Besatz notwendig.
> |wavey:



Ohne Besatz wären die Aalbestände in den Fließgewässern aufgrund der Querverbauungen und Turbinen bereits komplett zusammengebrochen. 
 Ich denke, dass wir in Franken aktuell bei ca. 20% des Bestands von 1990 sind, Tendenz aber wieder leicht steigend, u.a. aufgrund der großen Stützungen durch Besatz der Vereine. Es wurde und wird aber natürlich auch bzgl. Durchlässigkeit und Glasaal-Schutz mittlerweile was getan.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Ich glaube kaum das man ein Fliessgewässer oder Stillgewässer mit Ablauf Überbesetzten kann, der Überhang wandert einfach ab. Mag für die Vereinskasse nicht so gut sein, aber so werden auch nicht-besetzte Gewässerabschnitte mit Aal versorgt.

Die NRW Zahlen sind doch arg niedrig, ausser es besteht absolutes Fangverbot.
Generell würde ich mich auf Fangergebnisse aus vergangenen Jahren zurückgreifen als Aal noch Massenfisch war.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Mal was anderes zum Thema Aalbesatz.... was ist an der These drann, dass man als Verein etc. im Grunde fast nur Männchen als Besatz bekommt? Tatsächliche Wildfänge mal ausgenommen....


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zum Thema Aalbesatz.... was ist an der These drann, dass man als Verein etc. im Grunde fast nur Männchen als Besatz bekommt? Tatsächliche Wildfänge mal ausgenommen....



 Bei Glasaal auszuschließen.
 Bei kleinen Farmaalen soll das Geschlecht noch nicht feststehen.
 (Wobei die Wachstumsversuche Glas/Farmaal eher zeigten das die Farmaale dann fast alle Weibchen wurden.
 Ist wohl keinem Aufgestoßen, weil man ja die Männchen nicht will)

 Bei größeren Satzaalen gut möglich, auch aus Wildfängen.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Ich hab das in den letzten Jahren oft gehört. Die Männchen bleiben ja bekanntlich kleiner und viele Vereine haben sich gewundert, dass die Satzaale (Farmaale) trotz guter Nahrungsgrundlage kaum abgewachsen sind.

 Ggf weiss Sneep da mehr zu.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Da braucht man nicht viel zu wissen.
 Es wurden die in den Unterläufen der Flüsse die gefangenen kleineren Aale als Besatzfische verkauft.
 Weil dort besonders viel kleinere Männchen vorkommen, gelten dort zum Teil ja auch geringere Maße.

 Auch in der Aufzucht werden Aale immer wieder neu nach Größe sortiert um Kannibalismus vor zu beugen, schlechter wachsende Tiere wird man dort wohl nicht großziehen wollen.
 Bleibt zu überlegen wie sich selbst Überbesatz mit Glasaalen auswirkt.
 Die wachsen dann halt alle langsamer.

 Als Satzaale werden ja oft die Wildfänge angeboten, Farmaale besetzt man meist unter 10 Gr.
 Bei Satzaalen steht das Geschlecht dann oft schon fest, denn die sind ja oft schon viel größer und einige Jahre älter.
 Bei Glasaalen aber ist wohl noch alles offen.

 Bei den Farmaalen könnten Untersuchungen zeigen das das gute Wachstum am Anfang sie auch schon früh auf Weibchen prägte.
 Wenigsten wurden bei einem Versuch mit sehr kleinen Farmaalen fast 100% zu Weibchen.
 Auch wenn sie später dann gar nicht mehr so gut im Futter standen.


----------



## spezi.aale (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Zitat///:
*Jungaal-Besatz im Süßwasser fragwürdig*
Das ist besonders in Hinblick auf die in Europa weit verbreiteten Besatzmaßnahmen von Binnengewässern mit wild gefangenen Jungaalen von Interesse. Diese oftmals als bestandserhaltene Maßnahme deklarierte Praxis sieht gewöhnlich vor, Jungaale aus Küstengewässern zu entnehmen, um sie dann in oft weit entfernte Binnengewässer zu überführen. Die Autoren zweifeln in ihrer Untersuchung den Nutzen dieser Praxis an, zumal bisher nicht gezeigt werden konnte, dass sich daraus ein positiver Netto-Effekt für den Gesamtbestand des Aals ergibt.
Titel der Publikation: Marohn, L., E. Jakob, R. Hanel: Implications of facultative catadromy in Anguilla anguilla. Does individual migratory behavior influence eel spawner quality? Journal of Sea Research (2012).
-pm-
Bild: Thünen-Institut///


_
Mal so eine frage, woher wisst ihr eigentlich das es Männliche Aale gibt?

Ich bin der Meinung das es nur Weibliche Aale gibt- #6_

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parthenogenese


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Vom Landesverband Niedersachsen gab es mal eine Untersuchung, aus der ging hinaus das die meisten Farmaale unter 10gr nach ein paar Jahren  Weibchen sind , bzw noch nicht ganz zu unterscheiden waren.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Zitat: spezi.aale

Mal so eine frage, woher wisst ihr eigentlich das es Männliche Aale gibt?

Ich bin der Meinung das es nur Weibliche Aale gibt- 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parthenogenese

Das trift auf Aale nicht zu. Hier gibt es schon Filme über das Laichgeschäft im Sargassomeer.

Ich kenne nur eine Fischart bei denen Partenogenese  unter bestimmten Bedingungen zutrifft und zwar bei den Giebeln.


----------



## Sneep (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Hallo,

@Fr33

Die Gefahr sich mit Aalen von 50 cm nur Milchner einzuhandeln ist tatsächlich sehr hoch.

Mit etwa 20 cm Länge, legen Aale  ihr Geschlecht fest.
Das  Geschlecht ist vor allem abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot und der Konkurenz  durch Artgenossen. In unseren Breiten werden über 90% der Aale zu  Weibchen. Die Männchen findet man hingegen ganz überwiegend an der  Küste.

Bei Aalen unter 20 cm ist noch alles offen. Wenn ich die  ins Süsswasser besetze, sollten dasganz überwiegend Weibchen werden. Bei  Aalen zwischen 20 und 45 cm kann iich das Geschlecht äusserlich nicht  erkennen. 

Das geht aber wieder bei einer Länge um die 50 cm. Hier kann  ich erkennen, welcher Aal ein Männchen ist. Da die nur etwa 50-55 cm  lang werden, habe ich jetzt im Becken die Hälfte Aale mit 50cm  und die  andere Hälften mit 60 cm. Der Züchter/Mäster kann also am  Größenunterschied zwischen den Geschlechternn das Geschlecht erkennen.  Diese Möglichkeit hat der Gewässerwart aber nicht. Die 50er Aale können  ja auch kleine Weibchen sein.

Das sie es nicht sind, erkennt man wenn  die Satzaale einfach nicht mehr zulegen. Für den Aalmäster bringt es  nichts, die Männchen noch Jahrelang zu füttern, die haben ihre Endgröße
erreicht. Also werden diese Aale als Besatz verscherbelt.

Es  muss nicht so sein, dass 50er Aale alles Mänchen sind, ich als Verein  habe aber nicht die Möglichkeit  das zu prüfen. Ich würde keine Aale  dieser Grössenklasse bestzen.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es  muss nicht so sein, dass 50er Aale alles Mänchen sind, ich als Verein  habe aber nicht die Möglichkeit  das zu prüfen. Ich würde keine Aale  dieser Grössenklasse bestzen.



Das kommt natürlich drauf an. Wenn man hauptsächlich für den Fang besetzt, dann hast du Recht. Besetzt man aber für "den Aal", dann ist es eigentlich wurscht ob m oder w.

Bei uns im Verein wird Aal im Main für eine Summe x besetzt, die aber zu 3/4 von anderen Trägern (Verband? Natürschützer? Kann ich aktuell nicht sagen) bezahlt wird. Den Besatz für unseren See bekommen wir aus Wildfängen von Fischern, die sie aus bekannten Gründen nicht verkaufen dürfen. Das sind dann zu 90% Fische, die mindestens 70cm haben und auch wirklich nur für den Fang und nicht für "den Aal" gedacht sind.


----------



## rippi (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: spezi.aale
> 
> Mal so eine frage, woher wisst ihr eigentlich das es Männliche Aale gibt?
> 
> ...



Negativ, für Parthenogenese braucht man kein Spermium, die braucht die Giebeleizelle aber, Gynogenese. Allerdings ist das eine hervorragende die Idee um den Aal zu retten, wir kreuzen Aal und Marmorkrebs dann hat man einerseits einen sich selbst vermehrenden Aal und zusätzlich endlich Aale mit Scheren ich nenne dieses Konstrukt: Procambrus Anguillax! 

500t pro m³ sind im Fließgewässer oder See mit Abfluss genau richtig. Wer Aale in Seen ohne Abfluss setzt ist keinen Deut besser als Glasaalfischer im Atlantik.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich drauf an. Wenn man hauptsächlich für den Fang besetzt, dann hast du Recht. Besetzt man aber für "den Aal", dann ist es eigentlich wurscht ob m oder w.
> 
> Bei uns im Verein wird Aal im Main für eine Summe x besetzt, die aber zu 3/4 von anderen Trägern (Verband? Natürschützer? Kann ich aktuell nicht sagen) bezahlt wird. Den Besatz für unseren See bekommen wir aus Wildfängen von Fischern, die sie aus bekannten Gründen nicht verkaufen dürfen. Das sind dann zu 90% Fische, die mindestens 70cm haben und auch wirklich nur für den Fang und nicht für "den Aal" gedacht sind.


 
 Aal ist einfach noch zu billig....
 Ihr besetzt halt nicht, Ihr hältert.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Vom Landesverband Niedersachsen gab es mal eine Untersuchung, aus der ging hinaus das die meisten Farmaale unter 10gr nach ein paar Jahren Weibchen sind , bzw noch nicht ganz zu unterscheiden waren.



 Das war nicht dreckt vom L.V sondern lediglich dort veröffentlicht worden.
Ich denke Du meinst:http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/fileadmin/daten/sonstiges/SIMON_2014_VDFF_Fulda_Simon.pdf

 Auf Seite 7 finden sich die Versuchsmengen.
 50 g Glasaal + 500 g Farmaal je Ha.
 Verstehe ich es richtig, würde Er wohl nur noch 100 g Glasaal/Ha vorschlagen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Ich verstehe nicht, wie mit WK Anlagen verbauten Gewässern und Seen ohne Abfluss Aal besetzt werden kann. Jeder besetzte Aal ist für die Reproduktion verloren.
Wir schimpfen über Glasaalessende Spanier und Franzosen, über Chinesen und Japaner die Aale von uns für Mastanlagen kaufen, über Wallerfischer die Aale als Köder verwenden und setzen massig Aal in Gewässern ein, wo kein Aal jemals lebendig das Meer erreichen kann.

Gleichzeitig reden unsere Verbände über Entnahmegebote und jammern über den Rückgang der Fischbestände.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das war nicht dreckt vom L.V sondern lediglich dort veröffentlicht worden.
> Ich denke Du meinst:http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/fileadmin/daten/sonstiges/SIMON_2014_VDFF_Fulda_Simon.pdf
> 
> Auf Seite 7 finden sich die Versuchsmengen.
> ...



das war was eine andere Untersuchung-aber das ist auf der Seite nicht mehr zu finden


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Bei uns werden AAle besetzt,Farmaal meist,und von Berufsfischern tlw abgefischt und an die Nordsee gefahren,eben wegen der Wk


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

1 kg Farmaal auf 1 Hektar


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> tzzztztztzzz.... keine ahnung und los quatschen ,.. "natürlich" ist kein Besatz notwendig.
> |wavey:



Sprichst du von dir immer in der dritten Person?#h



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Zitat///:
> *Jungaal-Besatz im Süßwasser fragwürdig*
> Das ist besonders in Hinblick auf die in Europa weit verbreiteten Besatzmaßnahmen von Binnengewässern mit wild gefangenen Jungaalen von Interesse. Diese oftmals als bestandserhaltene Maßnahme deklarierte Praxis sieht gewöhnlich vor, Jungaale aus Küstengewässern zu entnehmen, um sie dann in oft weit entfernte Binnengewässer zu überführen. Die Autoren zweifeln in ihrer Untersuchung den Nutzen dieser Praxis an, zumal bisher nicht gezeigt werden konnte, dass sich daraus ein positiver Netto-Effekt für den Gesamtbestand des Aals ergibt.
> Titel der Publikation: Marohn, L., E. Jakob, R. Hanel: Implications of facultative catadromy in Anguilla anguilla. Does individual migratory behavior influence eel spawner quality? Journal of Sea Research (2012).
> ...



Denk das konsequent zu Ende und dann schaff dich mal in das Thema um den grad grassierenden Gender-und Geschlechterwahn rein...|uhoh:




Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zum Thema Aalbesatz.... was ist an der These drann, dass man als Verein etc. im Grunde fast nur Männchen als Besatz bekommt? Tatsächliche Wildfänge mal ausgenommen....




Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß viele Züchter Fische, die bei ~50cm das Wachstum einstellen und dadurch als Männchen identifiziert sind, separieren. Wenn du also eine Charge in genau der Länge kaufst, ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, daß dir Böcke angedreht werden.



Daniel SN schrieb:


> 1 kg Farmaal auf 1 Hektar



Wir spielen auch mit dem Gedanken, einen kleinen Privatteich als Räucherhälter zu besetzen.
Gehen wir also davon aus, daß 100 St. Farmaal auf einem Hektar machbar ist? 
Die Frage ist, gelten diese Zahlen nur für Gewässer ab mehreren Hektar oder kann ich das auch auf einen Weiher runterbrechen, der eben wirklich nur den einen Hektar Größe hat?

Cheers


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wir spielen auch mit dem Gedanken, einen kleinen Privatteich als Räucherhälter zu besetzen.
> Gehen wir also davon aus, daß 100 St. Farmaal auf einem Hektar machbar ist?
> Die Frage ist, gelten diese Zahlen nur für Gewässer ab mehreren Hektar oder kann ich das auch auf einen Weiher runterbrechen, der eben wirklich nur den einen Hektar Größe hat?
> 
> Cheers



Ich denke, gerade wenn das nur zum Räucherhältern dient ist die Menge recht egal, solange sie sich am Nahrungsangebot orientiert. Wenn du ne Hand voll Hängeweiden außenrum stehen hast, fällt viel Insektenzeug ins Wasser- > Mehr Aal.
Kein Bewuchs und wenig fluginsekten -> Weniger Aal


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Mit dem Fischer heute gesprochen und die setzen nur 100 Gramm pro Hektar ein. Kostet ja sonst zuviel


----------



## Sneep (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*

Hallo,

ich fasse mal zusammen.

Wir wissen jetzt, wieviel x und wie viel y besetzt. Was aber die richtige Menge ist wissen wir noch immer nicht. 

Ganz einfach, weil keiner eine Untersuchung an der Hand hat, die aufzeigt, bei einer Besatzmenge x habe ich den besten Kompromiß zwischen der Anzahl der Besatztiere und den daraus produzierten Blankaalen, bzw das beste Verhältnis zwischen Kosten und der Zahl der Blankaale.

Der Berufsfischer setzt das ein, was der Pachtvertrag vorschreibt, das hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit Sachverstand zu tun.
Es bleibt nur zu schauen, von wem kommen die Vorschläge, Dann übernimmt man die Zahlen von demjenigen, der am ehesten im Verdacht steht kompetent zu sein.

Der Gewässerwart kann das nicht bestimmen. Dazu müssten in großem Umfang kleine Aale über Jahre markiert werden.

Bei der Entscheidung, wessen Zahlen man vertraut, kann man auch den Schimpansen würfeln lassen.

SneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Menge ist vernünftiger Aalbesatz*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie mit WK Anlagen verbauten Gewässern und Seen ohne Abfluss Aal besetzt werden kann. Jeder besetzte Aal ist für die Reproduktion verloren.
> Wir schimpfen über Glasaalessende Spanier und Franzosen, über Chinesen und Japaner die Aale von uns für Mastanlagen kaufen, über Wallerfischer die Aale als Köder verwenden und setzen massig Aal in Gewässern ein, wo kein Aal jemals lebendig das Meer erreichen kann.
> 
> Gleichzeitig reden unsere Verbände über Entnahmegebote und jammern über den Rückgang der Fischbestände.


 
 Du hast die Fischerei auf die absteigenden Aale vergessen.
 Die wird oft mindestens so große Verluste an Laichfischen verursachen wie die böse Wasserkraftnutzung.
 Schließlich gibt es in Elbe oder Rhein im unteren Bereich gar keine Wasserkraftnutzung.
 Was die Weser betrifft, da kommt dann beides zusammen, soll aber reichen um trotzdem spielend die vorgesehenen 40% Abwanderung zu sichern.

 Du verstehst es nicht ?
 Es geht vielen nicht um den Erhalt der Aale, sondern um den Erhalt des Aalfanges.
 Das ist halt der Brotfisch der Berufsfischerei und auch für den Fang von Wählerstimmen vieler Angler und Fischer sehr wichtig.

 Die typisch deutsche Vorgehensweise gefährdete ja nicht nur den Aal.
 Der Aal ist halt der letzte Wanderfisch der bei uns überlebte.
 Die Frage ist doch, wie lange schon Laichfische der Nachbarn auch uns, den Aalnachwuchs sicherten.
 Doof das die Nachbarn zuletzt auch auf Aal fischten und begannen Ihre Flüsse auszubauen, zu belasten und die Wasserkraft zu nutzen.
 Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, Fakt ist aber das nur bei uns, die Wanderfische so verschwanden und wir Besatzfische von den "bösen" Nachbarn beziehen.(Auch beim Aal)


 Wird wirklich etwas getan, um mehr Aale ins Meer zu bekommen ?
 Man besetzt halt lediglich..
 Werden die Laichfische wirklich regelmäßig in größerer Anzahl genau untersucht, um festzustellen wie belastet besonders die alten großen Weibchen sind ? 
 Ich denke nicht, ich höhte mal von einigen wenigen kleineren Aalen.

 Wäre ja auch doof, wenn man so, dann selbst Handlungsbedarf verursachen würde.
 Würde mich nicht wundern wenn man den Fang der Blankaale einmal verbieten würde.
 Wobei ich dann auch wieder nicht glauben würde, das es um den Aal als Art gehe.
 Sondern eher, um sich das Recht des Aalfanges und Aalbesatzes zu erhalten oder weil die Fische so hoch belastet wären, das man sie einfach nicht in den Handel lassen möchte. 
 Nicht das noch Jemand auf die Idee käme die Gewässer seien zu hoch belastet.
 Die Verzehrhinweise sind ja bekannt, aber welche Aale wurden da untersucht ?

 Beim Aal geht es halt um viel Geld, insgesamt geht es noch um viel mehr.
 Da wird Jeder versuchen sich zu tricksen was geht.

 Auf der Gegenseite einige Träumer, die meinen das alle Beteiligten mit offenen Karten spielen, um die Art Aal zu erhalten.|clown:
 Kann sich ja Jeder für sich überlegen wie viel Monats oder Jahresgehälter sein eigener Idealismus reicht, oder ob Er lediglich nur auf das Fangen von Aalen zu verzichten bereit wäre.
 Wenn nicht sollte Er Verständnis haben, das Andere das auch nicht wollen.

 Ist halt nur Angeln und auch nur eine Art.

 Aber der Aal ist eine Generalprobe ob eine Länderübergreifende Population von bedeutenden Wirtschaftsfischen auch wirklich wirksam geschützt werden kann, so das die Nutzung durch alle möglich bleibt.
 So etwas wie den Erhalt von seltenen Arten innerhalb eines Landes sollte dagegen kinderleicht sein.

 Wenn nicht, werden wir auch globale Dinge nicht bewältigen können.
 Ich denke, wir werden versagen.


----------

